# Horse sale in MO, they went dirt cheap!



## Basketmiss (May 15, 2008)

My farrier was here today and said he went to a sale last weekend and there was a biggee paint horse, skin and bones, would be a nice horse though with weight put back on him.

He wasnt looking for that so wasnt paying much attention til he heard that horse sold for $15!!

What a total shame, He said you know horses seem to be disposable to some people, I think he is right!!

What a sad thing for the horse to be that thin. I hope the new owners will treat him kindly and feed him up!

Missy


----------



## Charlene (May 15, 2008)

what a shame! hopefully, somebody bought him who will give him a good forever home.

there's been an ad in the paper here all week, somebody has 5 minis for sale. two studs, 3 mares, all registered. i have MADE myself NOT call but the temptation is beginning to wear on me. they are in the next "area code" so not sure exactly where they are. all i can think is "uh oh!!!"


----------



## Marty (May 15, 2008)

There were some really nice big ranch trained quarter horses here last month that went for $50-to $100 skin and bones.

Should also say there were horses here in good condition going for much better prices too


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 15, 2008)

Not sure which one your farrier went too but there is one down in SW Missouri and they go for about that price. They have a sale every 2 weeks. We went to it one time cause we were just curious. If I had $20 I could have gotten 2 horses. Its very sad. The auctioneers make them go all crazy by whipping them and such. Surprisingly the minis sale more then the big horses. There was on appaloosa yearling filly that I wanted so badly that went for $400. Doesn't matter if these horses have papers, they are in foal, or they have nice pedigrees. They go for dirt cheap.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 15, 2008)

He went to Mexico , MO sale...


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 15, 2008)

This is just too sad to imagine!!!!


----------



## Brandi* (May 15, 2008)

The reality of the market is just horrible! I have stopped going to our local horse sale because it just brought me to tears everytime


----------



## ClickMini (May 16, 2008)

My friend works for a horse rescue that recently started up. They just picked up their first two rescues at a local auction. I have been to see them, and was totally amazed. There is an Arab mare, young, in pretty good condition but not handled much, they bought her for $20. They also picked up an App stallion (gelded 2 days later) he is a good looking old style that was in good condition and extremely gentle, for $10. It is a very sad and hard world for horses right now...I am so frightened of selling because you just do NOT know what is going to happen to your horse no matter how nice they are.

The rescue my friend is involved in: http://www.windhavenhorserescue.com be sure to click on the clicker training page and look at the video she put together...it is just beautiful.


----------



## Boinky (May 16, 2008)

well i bet many of the people selling are people that have just fallen on hard times like most of the country! Feed prices are sky rocketing between drought and just our poor economy and then of course the ban on slaughter which has forced the prices down and has eliminated the biggest outlet for unwanted, unsound and unhealthy horses. It's going to be a struggle to keep many horses over the next few years. I don't even think rescues are going to be able to take on the surplus. so sad!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 18, 2008)

One of the kids that cleans stalls for us went to an auction last night in St. James, MO. It's by Rolla. He sold a pony that he had broke to ride for $250 and bought a totally unbroken 2 yr old quarter horse for $15. I asked him why the kill buyer didn't take the quarter horse and he said they like the older ones because they are generally bigger with more meat and muscle. Yuck!



Not that I want the kill buyer to get more horses, just didn't understand how it went for $15. He said the kill buyer says he takes 100 horses to Mexico every month. Just sickening.


----------



## Gini (May 18, 2008)

You should see the horses that go into Mexico thru Arizona daily. On any given day you can go onto the roads leading into Mexico and the horses are just stacked in the carriers. A friend of mine just came back from her recent trip into Whepa ( not spelled right) where she and her boyfriend went to a rodeo. It really sickened her and she left mid way thru.

In defense of *[SIZE=12pt]some[/SIZE]* of the people in Mexico. Some really do treat their horses and animals with kindness. I too believe with the hay shortages and the economy, there are going to be a number of kill buyers making a profit. The roads are full of trucks going across the borders daily. It's not going to get any better unless changes are made. What those changes are I don't know.....


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

Gini said:


> I too believe with the hay shortages and the economy, there are going to be a number of kill buyers making a profit. The roads are full of trucks going across the borders daily. It's not going to get any better unless changes are made. What those changes are I don't know.....




What a lot of people are trying to change, is that NO horses will allowed to leave the country if they are to be slaughtered for human consumption. Imagine the overpopulation THEN.

And why does "human consumption" of horses disgust some people, when there are no sanctions against "consumption by zoo animals" or such? I don't really get it.


----------

